# Difficult to move out due to job/finances/credit



## whatamiwaitingfor (Sep 27, 2013)

I want to leave my husband for sure, but I have no place to go. I am self-employed (18 years) and do not show taxable income, but I do make enough money to live on my own.
Problems are:
Very bad credit
I have 15 cats and would take 9-10 of them with me.
No relatives to move in with.
I want a house, but there don't seem to be a lot of rentals in my area and with all of my cats and bad credit, it's doubtful I could get approved anyway.
My daughter wants to buy a house, so I was trying to get her to go look at this duplex and if she liked it, she could rent the other half to me-all problems solved.
But she lives with her boyfriend and he doesn't want to move where she does, so they are at an impasse and it's time for her to extend her lease at her apartment, so...
I can't wait another 6-9 months.
I need out.
I am looking for advice on how to find a suitable place to live.
I don't really know a lot of people, but I want to start asking a select few if they know of anyone who has a house for rent for me and my cats and they could perhaps vouch for me and forgo the credit check process.
Anyone been through something similar?
Thanks!


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Best thing to do is find a rental house rented by the owner.
Explain your situation.
You'll need first and last months rent plus possibly damage deposit...and with that many cats you'll have a rough time of it period.
You are going to have to make some hard decisions - and getting new homes for more than just four or five cats would be smart.
You show no taxable income - you need to fix that. If you are self-employed you have a home business and should have been reporting your income and paying quarterly taxes. (and deducting business expenses, home office etc.)
You'll need to list the things that are keeping you from attaining your goal and then fix each one, one by one.
If you can't get shelter and food for self and cats - then you can't really leave.
See if your daughter can buy the duplex rent to you and someone else...

There are always solutions, some might be uncomfortable and not what you really want to do...but that's life.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't imagine that any place is going to let you move in with 10 cats. Sorry, but a landlord just isn't going to overlook that.

As far as the credit goes... You might be able to get past that if you could offer more of a deposit (like 2 or 3 months). Would that be possible?

How come, if you're self-employed, you don't have any "taxable income"? And have you talked to a lawyer to find out if you would have any support from your husband? What about equity in your current place?

C


----------



## whatamiwaitingfor (Sep 27, 2013)

Finding homes for my cats-not an option.
I have so many because no one wants cats.
They are a part of my family and have been responsible for the only feelings of love in my life for quite some time.
I will not part with them. I will not put them down either.
My self-employment is as a delivery driver, so all of my mileage is deductible. It probably won't be the same situation when we file as divorced, or separately as my husband has a regular job and pays taxes, but together, we show no taxable income due to mortgage interest deductions and my jobs deductions.
Have not talked to a lawyer yet, I really wanted to find a place to go to first. Or at least see if it's at all possible for me to even do. Not sure about alimony. We have two adult daughters-1 at home and 1 on her own, so no child support.
I could probably borrow money from my parents if I needed to come up with a few months rent, so maybe.
I keep trying to get my daughter to at least look at the house, but I don't want to be responsible for any difficulties in her relationship if I push her. She has to want to do it. Maybe I need to wait and see what's going on with them first, she's having long-term doubts and short-term difficulties with her wanting to buy a house and his going to school and his job and he doesn't want to drive from point a to point b, etc. He's being a pain in her butt, so she needs to settle that one on her own.
She is my best bet, though.
My oldest daughter lives at home but doesn't make that much money and has debt, so she's not buying a house anytime soon!
Thanks for all your replies-hoping for more 
input still!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

If I was you, I'd focus on getting self-sufficient first. How do you plan on paying for your rent and living expenses when your current income seems like it must be pretty close to your business expenses? Have you built a realistic budget to determine how you'll survive financially?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daisy2714 (Sep 22, 2013)

whatamiwaitingfor said:


> I want to leave my husband for sure, but I have no place to go. I am self-employed (18 years) and do not show taxable income, but I do make enough money to live on my own.
> Problems are:
> Very bad credit
> I have 15 cats and would take 9-10 of them with me.
> ...


Hello. First let me say that I'm not insensitive to your love for you cats. I have two cats and I raise and show dogs so I have 6 dogs. I'm also a landlord of a couple of rental properties. As much as I love animals, I wouldn't allow a tenant, under ANY circumstances to have more than 3 pets and that would honestly be stretching it will a huge, non-refundable pet deposit.

You haven't said what is driving you to leave but I think what you have to answer one question.

Which is more unbearable; the thought of finding good homes for your cats or the thought of continuing on in your present situation?

You said you CAN'T wait another 6-9 months. I promise you that until you confront this question, you will still be in limbo 6-9 months from now.

It's very hard to give up a beloved pet. Particularly when it was never your intention to begin with. Sometimes we have to make the hard choices. It is entirely possibly to find quality, loving families and while it will be heartbreaking and you will miss them, there is peace in doing the right thing by them, and by yourself.

My best to you.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

whatamiwaitingfor said:


> Finding homes for my cats-not an option.
> !


Then its over before you even get started...NO ONE is going to allow 10 cats on their rental property...we rent out a house, and researched other rentals for comparable rates/rules...and most places will SPECIFY in the agreement, for example, NO MORE than 2 cats OR 2 dogs...NO RENTER in their right mind wants a hoarder, or a crazy cat lady...cats can destroy a home...
if you lie or sneak the cats in, you will eventually get caught and they WILL EVICT you, as I would if my renter snuck animals into the home against the contract


if you have any close friends, see if they will take them


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

whatamiwaitingfor said:


> Finding homes for my cats-not an option.
> I have so many because no one wants cats.
> They are a part of my family and have been responsible for the only feelings of love in my life for quite some time.
> I will not part with them. I will not put them down either.
> ...


Then you will have to stay with your STBX because no landlord in their right mind will allow that much ***** in their rental unless it's Charlie Sheen. 

All kidding aside, time to make some hard decisions and choose. You need to find a home for most of those cats and really get your life together.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

I love animals but 10 cats? I bet it costs several thousand dollars a year to support that many animals. My two dogs cost me 300 dollars every 3-5 months in checkups.


----------

